# Supresor de Picos?



## snusnuh (Dic 10, 2007)

Buenas, mi problema es que debo mantener la velocidad de un motor ac de 110v estable, pero las inevitables variaciones de voltaje en la red de ac impiden que el motor mantenga una rpm constante por lo cual una solución que escuché fue la de diseñar un supresor de picos para mantener el voltaje estable a pesar de las repentinas subidas de tensión. Mi pregunta es cómo puedo hacer esto o de qué otra forma podría mantener la velocidad del motor constante? gracias de antemano.


----------



## El nombre (Dic 10, 2007)

Un variador  de frecuencia es lo mejor en esos casos.


----------



## JV (Dic 10, 2007)

Una solucion simple es el uso de varistores, pero como indica El nombre, un variador es la mejor solucion.

Saludos..


----------



## snusnuh (Dic 10, 2007)

un variador de frecuencia de qué manera? cuál sería exactamente la función que cumpliría y cómo lo haría?


----------



## JV (Dic 11, 2007)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Variador_de_frecuencia


----------

